
U.S. Watersheds, a map - MaysonL
https://assets.atlasobscura.com/article_images/lg/51052/image.jpg
======
thomas
Super cool! You can see how that becomes drinking water, by region or zip code
at [https://mytapwater.org/](https://mytapwater.org/) or
[https://www.ewg.org/tapwater/](https://www.ewg.org/tapwater/)

